# Ork Vehicle and Warmachine Conversions



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

A selection of my favourite pieces. Being an ex-Aircraft engineer I have a distinct leaning towards making sure any vehicles I produce look like they are mechanically feasible. The two most awkward conversions were the Wartrakks (making sure the gunners were able to actually aim down the sights, unlike the original model where their head was below the gunz) and the Dreadnought Close Combat arms - preventing it from looking like it would get itself in a tangle in a fight.



*Nob Trike*



















































*Skorcha*












































*Wartrakks*



















































*Zzap Gun Battery*




























*Dreadnought with Extra CC Arms*


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

looks good. I like the trike the best, but maybe thats just me.

now we wanna see 'em painted!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

those do look nice i like the subtle conversions to the older models the best.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great conversions.


----------

